# Moving to 6 October City: Housing advise



## walter Y

Hi 
I am planning to move to Egypt soon :
Would you please advise me on the best choices for compounds in the 6th of October city:
Mena garden City,Yasmeen Greenland, Dreamland ,other choices ...??
(For Villa or Apartment...)

Also, choice of school for Canadian kids...
Any advises about living in this city? (Social Life, entertainment...)

Many Thanks ..

Walter


----------



## cairo

Gardenia and Palm Hills r really nice
also mena garden i live in 6 oct if u need any help


----------



## fockakk

*yah i got idea*



walter Y said:


> Hi
> I am planning to move to Egypt soon :
> Would you please advise me on the best choices for compounds in the 6th of October city:
> Mena garden City,Yasmeen Greenland, Dreamland ,other choices ...??
> (For Villa or Apartment...)
> 
> Also, choice of school for Canadian kids...
> Any advises about living in this city? (Social Life, entertainment...)
> 
> Many Thanks ..
> 
> Walter


live in dreamland. i stayed there one week and it was amazing. security and guards and the supermarket is not to far away  i love dream  goin back in few months <3


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and Welcome to the forum

I do not live in 6th October but have friend who does and I can only say I was very impressed with her villa but it was just off the motorway so I didn't venture into the area.
Children here think nothing of having a 2 hour bus ride to school and then of course another 2 hours back, personally I think this is cruel and if I had children here I would try and live as close to their school as possible or at least arrange a private car/taxi (not the black and whites) to transport them. My friends tell me one of the other downsides for children here is that you have to transport them to everything as they cannot jump on their bikes to go to their friends or to the park and so on.
On the plus side you can promise your children a day out to the see the pyramids etc and you are 99.9% guaranteed it wont rain.

Maiden


----------



## ahbanya

*Hello*

Got a villa in Dreamland u might be interested in. Dreamland is one of the best compounds in 6th October. If interested send me a private message with contact email.
Agnes


----------



## ahbanya

Its the parents choice. There are great international schools in 6h October that are closer to their homes


----------



## ahbanya

*Canadian school in 6th October*

The Heritage international schoolin 6th October is a Canadian school with Manitoba Teachers and Diploma awarded by that province. Im a Canadian Teacher here but work in the Canadian school in New Cairo. If u need additional details send me a private message with contact details.
Agnes


----------



## adamwxy

all the compounds mentioned are in a good state. there is a canadian school near by and operates their school bus from these compounds. when are you arriving?
please send me private message with your email ID.
cheers
adam


----------

